# Husband left me 10 times this year



## wantosaveit (Oct 17, 2009)

H left me 10 times this year - his father has cancer and he is really upset about this - but instead of drawing on me he has pulled away - I love him more then anything in the world - want our marriage to last we have seen a mc every month since march. he is not at home and has now gone to visit his family for 2 weeks by self. He also cut our home loan repayments in half so now has $500 to himself each week - i am upset miss him like crazy and cant stop thinking about him. After the money thing I sent a sms saying this is not in our best interest - friends told me to try to no contact thing and its fine of day with kids keeping busy but of a night I just want him back and love him crazy - how do i get through this ????? Please help


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like another women... I am willing to bet it is. Start looking into it.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Gotta agree with the guys. Sorry.


----------



## wantosaveit (Oct 17, 2009)

Its not a women - ive checked all that out - no loo paper at his house - had some spys in - no its depression. I love him so much and he is pushing me away - i didnt contact him for 2 days and he text this morning - i havnt responded


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

You haven't put much of your story up - it is clear you are pretty upset - what do you mean he has left you 10 times?
Who else do you have that can help you through this? close friends, family? If he is not committed to you and the marriage you need to set up some boundaries to minimise the damage he is doing coming and going..you have been seeing an MC what are they saying?


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

What's he doing with the extra money then?


----------



## wantosaveit (Oct 17, 2009)

yes have supports in place . he wont tell me what he is doing with the money - i think he is setting himself up for his future alone. he rung last night and i was a bit howdy do-and he wants to work it out when he gets back - i was casual and he started pumpiing what dont you want me back dont you miss me - i said i missed him but now im not sure whether to take him back the money thing has killed me - im like hes not going to support us - it will be a fight to the end - anyway as far as the story goes ive never done anything like this before gone on the internet with my life story - but thanks for the feed back - im feeling better as each day goes by .


----------



## wantosaveit (Oct 17, 2009)

the MC only talked on phone - MC is a bit worried about the money thing now - i have always hated money being wasted and she said whats more important the money or your marriage - i said without trust of knowing what the money is being spent on (Pi$$ up wall) there is no trust and you cant base a marriage on that - shes like money doesnt worry me - Im like it worries to hell out of me - what a bout the future.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think he can take money out of the family coffers to set himself up for the future legally. 

You may want to google your state and see what happens to marital assets in the case of a divorce. You need to stop this bleed.


----------



## wantosaveit (Oct 17, 2009)

i have seen a solicitor and am in the process of getting assets valued - I will not loose out and am preparing for singledome - I may be taking a back seat with waiting for him but am doing a few things behind the scenes in prep - this is wonderful to comm with people in sim situation.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Good for you. Look out for yourself.


----------



## wantosaveit (Oct 17, 2009)

he came back from parents and has not been home only to visit the children - he is so angry with me - I think we are over but i dont want it to be over -


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

You would rather live with constant instability?


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazing how much people put up with the get a little bit of attention.. Please don't keep doing this.. Move on.


----------

